# Childrens allowance/Maternity Allowance



## knarloid (11 Dec 2006)

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone has any opinions on the following predicament:

We're moving from the UK to Ireland in the New Year (Husband / wife / newborn). We both lived/worked in Ireland for a few years up to 2001.

Currently my wife is on Maternity Allowance in the UK (where the government give a set payment every week if you're not entitled to Maternity Leave).

I'm wondering if there is a similar benefit in Ireland.

Also - can we just sign up for Childrens Allowance after relocating or is there a lead time we'd have to wait for the first payment?

Thanks in advance,
K


----------



## huskerdu (12 Dec 2006)

Hi,
Welcome to Ireland...

There is a website which you should check, which gives a lot of information about entitlements in Ireland, and lots of other info which will be useful to you.   www.citizensinformation.ie

AFAIK, your wife will not get Maternity benefit here, and there is no materniy allowance. You will be entitled to Childrems allowance immediately, but I dont know how long it takes to prcess a claim,


----------



## knarloid (13 Dec 2006)

huskerdu,

Many thanks for the info.


----------

